# Screaming whenever I leave the room :(



## skylerevers

Lately, whenever I go in another room.. or even if Louie cant see me from where his cage is, Louie goes NUTS. Screaming and slamming around his cage, and he does not stop until I come back in the room and comfort him.  

I've tried just letting him have his temper tantrum, but I sat in another room for 30-45 minutes and he screamed and jumped around the entire time and I was worried he was going to hurt himself.

I wish I could move him around with me on a playstand, but having 4 dogs, 2 cats, who all think little Louie is lunch for them.. that wouldn't be such a smart idea.

Any suggestions? :huh:


----------



## Terri Peters

This is the main reason I'm happy that I do have a smaller cage for Holly. I can take her cage with me to any room I am in easily. Oh, I would love for her to have a much larger cage but for now this works great for us. Once she is in the room with me her cage is open for her to come and go as she pleases. When I do get her a larger cage it will have to be on wheels because she will throw a fit if she can't be in the same room with me.


----------



## sweetrsue

You could try calling back to Louie! What he's doing is a flock call and you are his flock. So if you can call back to him the same way he calls to you it reassures him and at least helps him locate where you are in the house. Sometimes that's all it takes. Just call to him on occasion and it should reassure him that you are still near.


----------



## Amy1569

omg..this is so Toby....however...I could be sitting in the same room with him...and he will call and call and call..and pace and pace and pace...He wants me to come over and pick him up. OMG.
I have a daycare, and I have had to remove him from the main room, and put him in a bedroom or the utility room (with door shut) while the kids are napping. There are times he will NOT SHUT UP. Than he'll do the really LOUD call...omg..goes right thru my bones.
I have bought new toys, i've rearranged his cage..he has a 'gym' ontop of his cage..he goes in and out of his cage freely...he even has a feathered friend named Butch (my son's Parakeet) since 2 wks before xmas...They aren't preening each other yet..but seems to enjoy each others company. More Butch (enjoying) than Toby...(but Toby sings to Butch...I think it's a love-hate relationship right now. I can't seperate them...
Than they start calling each other....
Is it true that maybe I spoiled him too much when I first got him? Held him alot...played with him ..and so on. I realize I am his 'mom'..flock...etc. But wow.....he gets so 'needy'!!!!! lol 
His diet is fine...seed, pellets, rice mix with veggies aboyt 3/4 times a week...Romaine lettuce...
Oh, and calling back to him while not in the same room, seems to make him worse at the yelling


----------



## skylerevers

Yes! This is exactly like Louie. I could be sitting on my bed and he'll be 5 feet away from me, pacing back and fourth in the cage.


----------



## Aly

Congratulations, you spoiled your tiel to the point of no return. JK...It's reversable. You have a strong bond with Louie and that's why that happens. He's also got you trained to come back in the room (his goal in the first place) and comfort him. Another reason they do is to make sure you're ok. When they can't see you they get worried. Just call his name if you're nearby and he'll relax after a while. If you're tired of having a screamer the best way to fix it is to not go back in the room. Simply ignore it. He WILL scream like crazy, pierce your eardrums and make you feel like you've neglected him but trust me, he will learn. After a while he just won't do it anymore since he will realize it doesn't work. If you give in, then you have to start from scratch. I promise you this works. Baby was the same way and as much as I love her, that piercing screech was too much. Neither Baby and Ziggy do that now anymore and things are much calmer!


----------

